# Leather Wrinkled



## Eagles1 (Jul 29, 2013)

My Cruze has a round 3000 miles on it. I have noticed the driver's seat leather has started to wrinkle. What can I do to help it or atleast keep it from getting worse? I already clean/condition the seat every other week and use a sun shade to keep the heat down.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like one of the clips on the back has let go, might want the dealer to look at it or you have to pull some of the seat apart to pull the extra back out and pin it tight.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, only 3K miles? My '03 P5 is just begining to wrinkle at 88,000 miles. My new car has just short of 3K miles and looks like it did when it rolled off the lot. I've used nothing but Meguires Gold Classic on both. The P5 gets a treatement every 6 months and it nice and supple. The new one has only had one when it was brand new. Leather seats should wrinkle after they age, but that quickly. Have you spoken to the dealer yet?


----------



## Eagles1 (Jul 29, 2013)

That's what I have been using on mine. The other seats look good,must have the issue with this one. I might take it to the dealer once I catch a break at work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jmay (May 25, 2013)

Update on this. I have scheduled service with the dealer for this and some sunroof issues that I am having. Hopefully I get it fixed.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jmay, 

If you need assistance while at the dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out to us. Hope everything goes well at the dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

